# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  FXCM ولا FXSOL محتار اختار مين فيهم  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## Abo_Yousre

اخواني اللذين فاتحين حسابات حقيقية على الشركتين ارجو افتائي ايهما افضل وايهما لا يضع شروط على عمليات التداول كالآتي :  1. السبريد عادي وغير مرتفع .
2. يمكن التحويل لها من اي بنوك مصرية .
3. سرعة التحويل منها إلى البنوك المصرية .
4. عمولتها غير مرتفعة .
5. تسمح بالتداول وقت الأخبار بدون شروط.
6. تسمح بالاسكالبنج بدون شروط ؟
7. ليس هناك وقت محدد لأغلاق العملية ( لأنه في بعض الشركات تشترط مرور 5 دقائق حتى يمكنك ان تغلق العملية ، وايضاً يجب ان تضع الأوامر المعلقة قبل الخبر ب 5 دقائق ) نريد شركة لا تشترط هذه الشروط .
8. تكون مرتبطة بالسوق مباشرة .
أرجو من اخواني اللذين هم فاتحين حسابات حقيقية ومجربين أن يفتوني أي الشركتين أفضل ويتوافر فيها هذه الشروط .
ولكم جزيل الشكر ، ، ،

----------


## D7MEE

الله يجزاك خير اقسم بالله بغيت اكتب موضوع يتعلق بنفس الاسئله هذه  
وكذلك الحيره ذبحتني بين الشركتين لكن الله يوفقك يا عسل ريحتني كثير

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

FXSOL 
بدون منازع او اى تفكير وعن تجربه حقيقه وصدقنى سوف تندم وتعض الانامل لو فتحت حساب مع شركة اف اكس سي ام وكل شخص له مخ وقرار وانت طلبت رئينا وانا بجاوبك من تجربتى  
والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## hussam1983

لا هاي ولا هاي 
fxdd 
الافضل على الاطلاق

----------


## D7MEE

> FXSOL 
> بدون منازع او اى تفكير وعن تجربه حقيقه وصدقنى سوف تندم وتعض الانامل لو فتحت حساب مع شركة اف اكس سي ام وكل شخص له مخ وقرار وانت طلبت رئينا وانا بجاوبك من تجربتى  
> والله تعالى اعلم

  ليش ايش الفرق بينهم وليش اندم اذا فتحت في اف اكس سي ام 
عطني المميزات بين الشركيتن وعيبوها حسب خبرتك

----------


## أبو خليل

طيب والهيدج لا تسمح به فكسول ولا حتى fxdd لانه رح تنضم لمنظة nfa ؟؟ 
يعني هل وجد شركة تسمح بالهيدج وتكون محترمة الميزات السابقة ايضا فيها كالسبريد القليل او المقبول والسحب و الايداع بدون مشاكل وكذلك البرنامج هو الميتاتريدر وتكون الاوامر تنفذ بسرعة عليه  ؟؟ 
وشكرااااااااا

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

> ليش ايش الفرق بينهم وليش اندم اذا فتحت في اف اكس سي ام  عطني المميزات بين الشركيتن وعيبوها حسب خبرتك

 سوف تندم لما تربح وتكون ارباحك كثيره ولو رجال اسحبها وشوف متى توصل لبلدك وعنى شخصيا توصلك بعد شهر كامل اذا كانت ارباحك ثقيله  
اما ارباح ابو مشى حالك حق الناس العاديه 100 دولار وهكذا توصلك مثل البرق 48 ساعه سبحانه الله  فرق بين 48 ساعه وبين شهر كامل يشغلوها لصالحهم ويحللو ارباحك وفلوسك بحجه ان البنك والكلام المتعارف عليه  
وعندى المستندات والايميلات والمراسلات وكل شئ  
اما افكسول لو تربح مليووووووووون 48 ساعه وعند رجلك ارباحك ولا يقولو لك بنك ولا غيره ومحترميننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  ننننننن جدا     

> طيب والهيدج لا تسمح به فكسول ولا حتى fxdd لانه رح تنضم لمنظة nfa ؟؟ 
> يعني هل وجد شركة تسمح بالهيدج وتكون محترمة الميزات السابقة ايضا فيها كالسبريد القليل او المقبول والسحب و الايداع بدون مشاكل وكذلك البرنامج هو الميتاتريدر وتكون الاوامر تنفذ بسرعة عليه ؟؟ 
> وشكرااااااااا

  
من قال لك ان الهيدج ممنوع بفرع بريطانيا او استراليا 
هذا الكلام بفرع امريكا فقط   
بعدين اساسا لما تفتح حسابك فى استراليا تحويلك الى امريكا يعنى المقر الرئيسي يعنى الشركة مش فاتحه فروع خارجيه الا للتحايل على القرارات وخدمه لنا  
جزاهم الله خير والله شركة محترمه الله يديم عزها ولا يحرمنا منها   
امين يارب العالمين

----------


## Abo_Yousre

اخواني الاعزاء انتم تحذروني من FXCM مع العلم ان إدارة المنتدى تتيناها وتقول انها من الشركات المحترمة نرجو من إدارة المنتدى افتائنا في هذا الأمر وإذا كانت FXSOL هي الأفضل فهل هناك مشكلة من انها دايلنج ديسك مع العلم اني كنت سأفتح حساب في FXCM نظرا لأنها نو دايلنج ديسك ، ولكن الاخوة الأعضاء يحذرونا منها افتونا يا إدارة المنتدى .

----------


## نور المصرى

فكسيم سبريد متغير ويتسع وقت الأخبار بصورة كبيرة 
نعم المنتدى يدعمها لأنها شركة مضمونه ومش نصابه لكن مشاكلها كترت وخصوصا فى الأونه الأخيرة 
FXSOL فرع بريطانيا 
هيدج سكالبنج كل شيئ مسموح سحب أرباحك بمنتهى السهولة وبدون أى تأخير
GTS برنامج التداول رائع وأفضل بكثير من الميتاتريدر
أو على حسب ماتعودت 
فكسول رائعة بكل المقاييس عن تجربة حقيقية لسنوات
وجربت غيرها ولم أجد أفضل من هذه الشركة

----------


## جديد في الفوركس

FXSOL  
كل شي فوق الممتاز ,, بس مشكلتها هي الاسبريد العالي
fxcm
الاسبريد  يطير بي حجة الربط مع السوق مباشرة , السحب ممتاز , مشاكل البرنامج كثيرة حدث ولا حرج 
 في النهاية إذا تريد تربح خليك مع
FXSOL
عن تجربة 
اتمنى اني احصل شركة مثلها بس يكون الاسبريد قليل , وهذا الشي يتمنها الكل

----------


## صدام ارزيق

> FXSOL 
> بدون منازع او اى تفكير وعن تجربه حقيقه وصدقنى سوف تندم وتعض الانامل لو فتحت حساب مع شركة اف اكس سي ام وكل شخص له مخ وقرار وانت طلبت رئينا وانا بجاوبك من تجربتى  
> والله تعالى اعلم

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## Abo_Yousre

بناءاً على ردود جميع الأعضاء أعتقد أن FXSOL هي الأفضل ولكن هل توفر التداول في العقود المستقبلية مثل النفط والذهب أم لا وهل هناك في حالة التداول فيها ببرنامج الميتاتريدر وهل الاسبريد فيها عالي ام معقول وثابت

----------


## Abo_Yousre

up

----------


## المسار الآخر

خذ نصيحة مجرب الشركتين ولي حساب في الإف إكس سول والإف إكس سي إم... وراجع مواضيعين تجدني سحبت كل المبلغ الموجود في الإف إكس سي إم وأغلقت الحساب بالشمع الأحمر !!!!! نهائيا بلا رجعة.
وحولت المبلغ على طول وبدون تأخير على حسابي في الإف إكس سول المحترمة الشركة التي تتحدى الشركات كلها .
والسبب الذي جعلني أغلق حسابي في الإف إكس سي إم :
1- تحديد الوقف والهدف كله نصب في نصب.. والله يضرب الوقف مع أن السعر وصل للهدف في الشارت قبل الوقف . وإذا سألتهم ليش مافعلتوا الهدف يقولون ((( مافيه سيولة)) يعني لازم تعمل الأمر وتتابعة ولا تعتمد على وقفهم ولا هدفهم أبدا.
2- شركة تتعامل مع الحسابات الآلية أعرف أنها ربحية 100% لأن الحسابات الآلية خطرة على الحساب وتدمره تدميرا . 
3- مايعطونك حساب مايكرو لو تموت .. تدري ليه . عشان ياخذون فلوسك بحساب الميني عن طريق السبريد .قبل لا تشغلهم بعمليات بالحساب المايكرو الذي لن تفلس أبدا إذا تعاملت معه.
4- المارجن صار عالي.
5- منصتهم غبية لا تستيطع أن تتعامل معها بسهولة . كأنها برنامج في سنة 1990.
مزايا الإف إكس سول:
1- شركة صريحة تعطيك جميع المزايا لكي تربح وإن كانت تشتغل بغرف مقاصة إلا أنه اتضح لي أنها أفضل طريقة لكي يتفعل الوقف والهدف بالسعر الذي وضعته حيث الغرفة ملتزمة تماما بالأسعار الذي وضعته وهذا مانطلبه.
2- شركة تستطيع أن تضارب على حسابات المايكرو ولو مليون سنة وبدون فوائد. مع العلم أن حسابات المايكرو أهم من الميني بألف مرة لغرض التعزيز وإبعاد المخاطر عن الحساب.
3- شركة تودع الان بعد دقيقة تجد المبلغ في الحساب. 
4- منصة رائعة متطورة وسهلة التعامل وذكية .
5- لها شعبية كبيرة.
6- أتحداك تحدي أن تضع الإف إكس سول خدمة توصيات خاصة بها . أو حسابات آلية . لأنها لاتريد إضرار العميل أبدا بهذه الأساليب الإعلانية الخداعة والمراد منها جلب العملاء فقط ونهب أموالهم.
أرجو أني وضحت الأفضل بينهما

----------


## D7MEE

والله حمستوني بفتح حساب في فكسول طيب عندي سؤال  
المجنون كم الاسبريد في فكسوووول ....؟

----------


## Abo_Yousre

> بناءاً على ردود جميع الأعضاء أعتقد أن FXSOL هي الأفضل ولكن هل توفر التداول في العقود المستقبلية مثل النفط والذهب أم لا وهل هناك في حالة التداول فيها ببرنامج الميتاتريدر وهل الاسبريد فيها عالي ام معقول وثابت

 UP

----------


## نور المصرى

يتوفر بها الذهب والفضه فقط

----------


## شرفاوى

انا مشترك فى فكسول بريطانيا واعمل على حساب الميكرو منذ حوالى ثلاث شهور والصراحه لا اجد اى شئ سئ الى الان بسم الله ماشاء الله عليها لو ان فقط الحواله وصلت بعد ستة ايام من مصر الى البنك فى امريكا وهذا طبيعى حيث ان الحواله اصلا تاخذ مابين يومين وسبعة ايام https://forum.arabictrader.com/t80925.html

----------


## نور المصرى

أنا بتعامل مع ABC BANK
بنك شغله الاساسى الخدمات المصرفية
تانى يوم كانت فى الحساب الساعة 9 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة
والسحب 48 ساعة بحد أقصى

----------


## eyad61

بنسبة لي fxdd هي الانسب 
اعمل ماااااااااااااااااااااا بدالك هدج سكالبنج ضارب بأي عقد ترى انه مناسب بدون قيود لاااقيود من ناحية تسلسل العقود او الاقدم الرافعة الان 1:100 بحكم قوانين nfa الجديدة ميتاتريدر الافضل على الاطلاق في جميع الشركات الاسبيرد ثابت على اليورو 2 فقط والكيبل 3 تعطى برنامج شارت باترون او مستكشف الاشكال 
fxcm انحش منهااااا من تجارب سابقة الخيار الثاني لي fxsol اذا كنت المقارنة بينهااا وبين fxcm 
تحياتي

----------


## المسار الآخر

> والله حمستوني بفتح حساب في فكسول طيب عندي سؤال  
> المجنون كم الاسبريد في فكسوووول ....؟

 صحيح أن السبريد شوي أعلى من غيره في الإف إكس سول . لكن أهم شي أنه ثابت ليل نهار. مو مثل الشركات الثانية يكتبون قيمة السبريد 1 ولا 2 وفي نصف الليل يصير السبريد 10 . بالنسبة للإف إكس سول سبرد المجنون فيها 9

----------


## أبو خليل

> بنسبة لي fxdd هي الانسب 
> اعمل ماااااااااااااااااااااا بدالك هدج سكالبنج ضارب بأي عقد ترى انه مناسب بدون قيود لاااقيود من ناحية تسلسل العقود او الاقدم الرافعة الان 1:100 بحكم قوانين nfa الجديدة ميتاتريدر الافضل على الاطلاق في جميع الشركات الاسبيرد ثابت على اليورو 2 فقط والكيبل 3 تعطى برنامج شارت باترون او مستكشف الاشكال 
> fxcm انحش منهااااا من تجارب سابقة الخيار الثاني لي fxsol اذا كنت المقارنة بينهااا وبين fxcm 
> تحياتي

 اخي اياد لكن الهيدج في nfa حسب ما بعرف ممنوع عندهم وبما انه fxdd سوف تسجل او سجلت  في المنظمة فسيكون ما في هيدج عندهم ؟؟ 
و اما  اذا هناك اخبار جديدة ما بعرفها ان تقولها لي يعني من الاخر يا غااااالي .. 
 ولو سمحت ما هي اخر اخبار fxdd اذا سجلت في nfa فهل رح يكون هيدج ام لا واذا في معلومات اخرى ارجو ذكرها عن الشركة واقصد بعد تسجيها ما هو الجديد لكي يعرف الواحد الوضع كاملا ؟؟ :Hands:  
وشكراااااااااا   :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:

----------


## مساهمكو

بصراحة الموضوع معتمد على التعود والراحة النفسية للشركة، عن نفسي أتعامل مع fxcm وأشوفها تمام التمام. ولم أتعرض لأي مشاكل خلال السنتين الماضية معهم.
واعتقد شعبية fxsol أكثر ,,,,,,, ليش الله أعلم؟

----------


## حسن

أنا شغال مع FXCM من أكثر من سنة ولم أواجه حتى هذه اللحظة أي مشاكل .. حتى التنفيذ  لم أواجه فيه أي مشاكل

----------


## ninjawy

يوجد مثل مصرى يقول  
( عايز الحق ولا إبن عمه ) 
Fxcm 
أسوأ دعم فنى  
أسوأ تنفيذ صفقات 
أسوأ معاملة مع العملاء 
أبطأ شركة فى تنفيذ السحب 
أبطأ شركة فى فتح الحسابات 
كل فرد منها لا يدرى أى شىء عن عمل الآخر ولذلك تحصل لخبطة شديدة فى الإجراءات وكأنها تعمل من تحت الكوبرى 
بإختصار شركة من أسوأ ما رأيت فى حياتى  
كان لدى صفقات وصلت للبروفت ولم يتم تنفيذها لمدة ربع ساعة كاملة حتى قمت بالتشاجر معهم على الشات لغلقها يدوى 
سأتركها قريباً جداً بلا عودة وأظل أنصح الجميع بالإبتعاد عنها   
بينما شركة  
Fxsol 
أفضل وأرقى دعم فنى فى العالم 
أفضل تنفيذ صفقات بلا منازع 
أسرع فتح حسابات وتنفيذ سحب وإيداع 
يكفى أنه لم تواجهنى معها مشكلة واحدة منذ تعاملت معها منذ سنوات 
أنصح بها الجميع ولا أرى أى شركة أخرى فى العالم على مستوى منافستها مهما قال القائلون وتفنن فى التسويق المسوقون

----------


## Abo_Yousre

بارك الله فيكم يا جماعة
ولكن استفسار اخير لقد قلتم ان Fxsol يتوافر بها الذهب والفضة ولكني حملت الميتاتريدر الخاص بهم بفرع استراليا ولم اجد فيه الذهب أو الفضة 
أرجو الإفادة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سمير صيام

> بارك الله فيكم يا جماعة
> ولكن استفسار اخير لقد قلتم ان Fxsol يتوافر بها الذهب والفضة ولكني حملت الميتاتريدر الخاص بهم بفرع استراليا ولم اجد فيه الذهب أو الفضة 
> أرجو الإفادة بارك الله فيكم

 موجودين لكن على منصة GTS PRO  حاليا ولم يتم اضافتهم بعد للميتاتريدر
ونفس الحال بالنسبة لبريطانيا

----------


## Abo_Yousre

> موجودين لكن على منصة GTS PRO  حاليا ولم يتم اضافتهم بعد للميتاتريدر
> ونفس الحال بالنسبة لبريطانيا

 شكراً لردك أستاذنا الكبير سمير
ولكن اسمحلي أنا شخص لا أستطيع التداول إلا على الميتا تريدر لأني اعتدت عليه وكنت أعمل مع شركى تدعى GIG في مصر وشعرت أن عندهم تلاعب وعندهم بعض الشروط السخيفة على التداول لذلك قررت تغيير الشركة وكنت أريد شركة مضمونة ، وطرحت هذا الموضوع نظراً لثقتي الكبيرة في منتدانا هذا وسمعته الناصعة البياض لذلك جميع الاخوة بارك الله فيهم نصحوني بشركة FXSOL ولكن تواجهني بها مشكلتان الآن الأولى عدم توافر الذهب على الميتا تريدر الذي لا أحب إلا أن أتداول به والمشكلة الثانية أني جربت حساب ديمو على فرع استراليا ولم يعمل معي هيدج فبعد أن فتحت أمرين بيع وشراء بنفس الكمية في نفس العملة وجدت انه يأخذ هامش برضه .
أفتني اخي العزيز ، لأن معظم الردود حذرتني من شركة FXCM وان كنت اميل لها وهل يتوافر بها الذهب على الميتاتريدر والهيدج على الميتاتريدر أم لآ وماذا أفعل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## سمير صيام

> شكراً لردك أستاذنا الكبير سمير
> ولكن اسمحلي أنا شخص لا أستطيع التداول إلا على الميتا تريدر لأني اعتدت عليه وكنت أعمل مع شركى تدعى GIG في مصر وشعرت أن عندهم تلاعب وعندهم بعض الشروط السخيفة على التداول لذلك قررت تغيير الشركة وكنت أريد شركة مضمونة ، وطرحت هذا الموضوع نظراً لثقتي الكبيرة في منتدانا هذا وسمعته الناصعة البياض لذلك جميع الاخوة بارك الله فيهم نصحوني بشركة FXSOL ولكن تواجهني بها مشكلتان الآن الأولى عدم توافر الذهب على الميتا تريدر الذي لا أحب إلا أن أتداول به والمشكلة الثانية أني جربت حساب ديمو على فرع استراليا ولم يعمل معي هيدج فبعد أن فتحت أمرين بيع وشراء بنفس الكمية في نفس العملة وجدت انه يأخذ هامش برضه .
> أفتني اخي العزيز ، لأن معظم الردود حذرتني من شركة FXCM وان كنت اميل لها وهل يتوافر بها الذهب على الميتاتريدر والهيدج على الميتاتريدر أم لآ وماذا أفعل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً .

 بالنسبة لافكسول فهى من الشركات الممتازة وبالنسبة لفرع استراليا به الهيدج وجربت الان وحجز هيدج واحد جرب مرة اخرى فانا لسه مجرب على المجنون
بالنسبة لاضافة الدهب فلا اعلم متى سيتم اضافته لكن ان شاء الله يكون عن قريب

----------


## trader_syr

> يوجد مثل مصرى يقول  
> ( عايز الحق ولا إبن عمه ) 
> Fxcm 
> أسوأ دعم فنى  
> أسوأ تنفيذ صفقات 
> أسوأ معاملة مع العملاء 
> أبطأ شركة فى تنفيذ السحب 
> أبطأ شركة فى فتح الحسابات 
> كل فرد منها لا يدرى أى شىء عن عمل الآخر ولذلك تحصل لخبطة شديدة فى الإجراءات وكأنها تعمل من تحت الكوبرى 
> ...

 شكراً لهذا التوضيح بس أنا لاحظت من خلال زيارتي لموقعك بأنك وسيط لشركة اف اكس سي ام؟ ممكن توضح أنت كيف بموقعك بتجيب لهم عملاء وهنا تقوم بنقدهم؟ :016:

----------


## trader_syr

> خذ نصيحة مجرب الشركتين ولي حساب في الإف إكس سول والإف إكس سي إم... وراجع مواضيعين تجدني سحبت كل المبلغ الموجود في الإف إكس سي إم وأغلقت الحساب بالشمع الأحمر !!!!! نهائيا بلا رجعة.
> وحولت المبلغ على طول وبدون تأخير على حسابي في الإف إكس سول المحترمة الشركة التي تتحدى الشركات كلها .
> والسبب الذي جعلني أغلق حسابي في الإف إكس سي إم :
> 1- تحديد الوقف والهدف كله نصب في نصب.. والله يضرب الوقف مع أن السعر وصل للهدف في الشارت قبل الوقف . وإذا سألتهم ليش مافعلتوا الهدف يقولون ((( مافيه سيولة)) يعني لازم تعمل الأمر وتتابعة ولا تعتمد على وقفهم ولا هدفهم أبدا.
> 2- شركة تتعامل مع الحسابات الآلية أعرف أنها ربحية 100% لأن الحسابات الآلية خطرة على الحساب وتدمره تدميرا . 
> 3- مايعطونك حساب مايكرو لو تموت .. تدري ليه . عشان ياخذون فلوسك بحساب الميني عن طريق السبريد .قبل لا تشغلهم بعمليات بالحساب المايكرو الذي لن تفلس أبدا إذا تعاملت معه.
> 4- المارجن صار عالي.
> 5- منصتهم غبية لا تستيطع أن تتعامل معها بسهولة . كأنها برنامج في سنة 1990.
> مزايا الإف إكس سول:
> ...

 أنا جديد في الفوركس ولكن اتداول منذ زمان على الأسهم الأمريكية وصراحة أجد الفرق كبير بالتنفيذ بين السوقين. يعني في سوق الأسهم عادي جداً أن أمرك يتنفذ على سعر مختلف كثيراً عن السعر الذي تريده. وعادي انو أمرك ما يتنفذ أبدأً. مع أني ما زلت أتداول في السوقين ولكن يللي بدي قولوا انو مواضيع السيولة التي تحدثت عنها. تلع دوراً هاماً. أنا درست اقتصاد. الموضوع له علافة بالعرض والطلب. يعني لنفرض انو وكيل أحد السيارات عرض السارة التي تباع بسعر 50000 ألف دولار بمبلغ 45000 ألف دولار في أحد الأماكن التي لا تتوفر مع أهلها أية سيولة. فهو قد لا يبيع أي سيارة. لا أحد معه نقود. يوجد عرض ولا يوجد طلب بسبب عدم توفر السيولة. الآن لنفرض انه أحد الأثرياء كان ماشي بالصدفة بالمنطقة الفقيرة ووجد العرض وقال أنا شفت عرضك بس نا مستعد أدفع 40000 ألف دولار. أنت موافق؟ أنت قد توافق. وبذلك  بكون صار في طلب على العرض ولو بسعر أقل. هذا المثال قد يحدث مثله بطرق مختلفة في حياتنا العامة. لذا يسعى جميع التجار على ابتكار وسائل تسويقية لخلق الطلب. وهو ما يحصل في أي سوق 
اعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن من دراستي في الجامعة وبعدها خبرتي في الأسهم وتجربتي البسيطة في الفوركس أقول أن كل شخص بيتداول بهذه المواضيع، لازم يحط موضوع السيولة والعرض والطلب في الحسبان.

----------


## eyad61

> اخي اياد لكن الهيدج في nfa حسب ما بعرف ممنوع عندهم وبما انه fxdd سوف تسجل او سجلت في المنظمة فسيكون ما في هيدج عندهم ؟؟ 
> و اما اذا هناك اخبار جديدة ما بعرفها ان تقولها لي يعني من الاخر يا غااااالي .. 
> ولو سمحت ما هي اخر اخبار fxdd اذا سجلت في nfa فهل رح يكون هيدج ام لا واذا في معلومات اخرى ارجو ذكرها عن الشركة واقصد بعد تسجيها ما هو الجديد لكي يعرف الواحد الوضع كاملا ؟؟ 
> وشكراااااااااا

 السلام عليكم اخي خليل 
سوف تأخذ الشركة الشهادة خلال الفترة القادمة 
وكانت مستعدة لأخذ الشهادة منذ زمن ولكن الشركة لم تنفذ جميع اوامر nfi لمصلحة العميل ومصلحتهااا والكل يعرف ان جميع الشركات لكي تتملص من الاوامر الجديدة فتحت لهااا فروع اخرى في اوروبااا واستراليااا 
وسوف تفتتح فرع لهاا في اورووبااا واحتماال كبير يكون في المانياا 
اماا الان وحتى اذا كانت تحت مضلة ال nfa لن يتغير شئ سوى الرافعة 1:100 
والشرح يطول في هذه المسأله 
يعني اعمل كل شئ تريد هدج سكالبنج اي شئ تريدة 
واعتذر للأخوان على سبريد التابع للكيبل فهو 4 وليس 3 
واكرر اسفي لهذا الخطأ الغير مقصود 
تحياتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## المسار الآخر

> أنا جديد في الفوركس ولكن اتداول منذ زمان على الأسهم الأمريكية وصراحة أجد الفرق كبير بالتنفيذ بين السوقين. يعني في سوق الأسهم عادي جداً أن أمرك يتنفذ على سعر مختلف كثيراً عن السعر الذي تريده. وعادي انو أمرك ما يتنفذ أبدأً. مع أني ما زلت أتداول في السوقين ولكن يللي بدي قولوا انو مواضيع السيولة التي تحدثت عنها. تلع دوراً هاماً. أنا درست اقتصاد. الموضوع له علافة بالعرض والطلب. يعني لنفرض انو وكيل أحد السيارات عرض السارة التي تباع بسعر 50000 ألف دولار بمبلغ 45000 ألف دولار في أحد الأماكن التي لا تتوفر مع أهلها أية سيولة. فهو قد لا يبيع أي سيارة. لا أحد معه نقود. يوجد عرض ولا يوجد طلب بسبب عدم توفر السيولة. الآن لنفرض انه أحد الأثرياء كان ماشي بالصدفة بالمنطقة الفقيرة ووجد العرض وقال أنا شفت عرضك بس نا مستعد أدفع 40000 ألف دولار. أنت موافق؟ أنت قد توافق. وبذلك بكون صار في طلب على العرض ولو بسعر أقل. هذا المثال قد يحدث مثله بطرق مختلفة في حياتنا العامة. لذا يسعى جميع التجار على ابتكار وسائل تسويقية لخلق الطلب. وهو ما يحصل في أي سوق

  

> اعتذر عن الاطالة ولكن من دراستي في الجامعة وبعدها خبرتي في الأسهم وتجربتي البسيطة في الفوركس أقول أن كل شخص بيتداول بهذه المواضيع، لازم يحط موضوع السيولة والعرض والطلب في الحسبان.

  
الله يجزاك خير أخي. ولكن أحب أوضح لك حاجة مهمة في سوق الفوركس . وهو كل شخص مضارب يهتم لها جدا . وهو إلتزام الشركة بتنفيذ الوقف والهدف يعني . ليس من المفترض أن تنفذ الشركة على السعر نفسه إذا كان مافيه سيولة ,مع أن إنعدام السيولة قد يحدث كثيرا في مثل الجابات أو أن يتقدم على طلبك أوامر السوق التي تأتي فوريا من العملاء فهي مقدمة على الوقوف. ولكن من المعلوم أن الشركة تنفذ وقفك مهما كان على أي سعر وهذا وفقا للقانون والنظام . بالمقابل الهدف لو لم يكن هناك سيولة في السعر الذي وضعته فهناك سيولة في السعر الذي يليه وهذا ماحصل لي بالضبط . فهم ملتزمون بالوقف لكي يتفادوا الخسارة التي قد تصيب مبلغهم. أما الهدف الذي قد يفيد العميل فهم لا يهتمون به ولا يحاولون أن يجدوا له مخرجا عندما يتجاوز السعر الهدف المطلوب. 
تخيل أني وضعت صفقة شراء  بــ 50 ريال وهدفي 60 ريال ووقفي 40 ريال . فلو نزل السعر بسرعة إلى 39 وكان هناك جاب على الأربعين فهم ينفذون الوقف فوريا.:. أما لو كان السعر وصل إلى 61 وكان في الستين عدم سيولة أو جاب أو غيره فهم لاينفذون على أفضل سعر (61) أي لايبالون.
والله أعلم

----------


## ninjawy

> شكراً لهذا التوضيح بس أنا لاحظت من خلال زيارتي لموقعك بأنك وسيط لشركة اف اكس سي ام؟ ممكن توضح أنت كيف بموقعك بتجيب لهم عملاء وهنا تقوم بنقدهم؟

 
هذا هو الرد أخى العزيز فى نفس المشاركة السابقة وحالياً أبحث عن بديل   

> سأتركها قريباً جداً بلا عودة وأظل أنصح الجميع بالإبتعاد عنها

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

كفايه اخذ وعطاء اعطيناكم المفيد  
FXCM 
شركة نصابه لا تنفذ الهدف اذا كان لمصلحتك ولاكن تنفذ الوقف اذا كان ضدك وافهموها يعنى وحاط تحذير من شهر واكثر بتوقيعى من هذه الشركة ولا تصدقو اى مسوق متستر بلباس عضو ضعيف بل منتدى لان المنتدى وكيل لها فشئ طبيعى بيكون 50% من موظفين الشركة متواجدين معنا بلباس اعضاء على اساسا يعنى 
FXSOL 
وبس لا عمرهم تكلمو بل عاطل على الشركة النصابه اعلاه ولا عمره بدر منهم شئ والله يديم عزهم والله ثم والله شركة محترمه بعكس الشركة النصابه الاخرى التى اذا كنت عميل او غير عميل وجبت لهم اسم شركة افكسول سواء على الشات او اتصال هاتفى طاحو فى الشركة النظيفه بل سب والشتم والاتهامات الباطله بأنهم مقاصه وضدك .. الخ مع العلم بانى اى شئ يذكروة هو خاص بهم لعنه الله عليهم 
يرمون وسخهم على الشركة المحترمه واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى فعلياً شطب التعاون مع الشركة النصابه لانها بجد من 2005 وحتى الساعه ما فى موضوع بل منتدى يذكرها بل خير غير المسوقين لها اما اعضاء حقيقين مثلى ومثل الكثير ممن لهم تجارب بحسابات حقيقه والله ما عمره احد مدحهم ولا حتى بفتفوته خبز  
FXSOL 
افضل شركة بل عالم بس باقى عليهم يعملو كرت سحب للعملاء ويرفعو الرافعه الى 1:500 او 1:700 ويزودو البونصات للعملاء وغيره من الخدمات الاخرى لضرب شركات عتبه الباب بقوة واتحدى انسان عاقل بمخ بعد هذا كله يدور له شركة عشان اسبريد منخفض ؟ اساسا الاسبريد المنخفض يفيد مضاربين ابو نقطه وسكبلنج فقط اما الاغلبيه الساحقه بل منتدى وجميع المحللين اهدافنا على 100 نقطه وفوق فلماذا التدقيق على زياده 1 بيب فرق عن الشركات الاخرى مدام انى شغال مع شركة محترمه اعتبرها ضريبه مصداقيه ونزاهه لان هو فى حد نزيه بل زمن هذا الا القليل وما ندر وهذه الشركة مما ندر الله يديم عزها  
ويارب الادارة تسمع نداء الاعضاء المساكين وتضغط على شركة افكسول بخصوص بطاقه السحب وتفسخ عقدها مع الشركة النصابه والله سمعتها بل حضيض بكل مكان مش بس نحن يلي بندلع ونذمهم دى حتى المنتديات الصينيه جالسه تشتم فيهم فا الافضل لاسم شركة المتداول الابتعاد عنهم ولا يسمعو كلام مدرائهم ترى ما وراهم الا دعاوى الضعاف لانهم سبب بجرهم لمحرقه النصب والاحتيال اف اكس سي ام

----------


## trader_syr

> كفايه اخذ وعطاء اعطيناكم المفيد  
> FXCM 
> شركة نصابه لا تنفذ الهدف اذا كان لمصلحتك ولاكن تنفذ الوقف اذا كان ضدك وافهموها يعنى وحاط تحذير من شهر واكثر بتوقيعى من هذه الشركة ولا تصدقو اى مسوق متستر بلباس عضو ضعيف بل منتدى لان المنتدى وكيل لها فشئ طبيعى بيكون 50% من موظفين الشركة متواجدين معنا بلباس اعضاء على اساسا يعنى 
> FXSOL 
> وبس لا عمرهم تكلمو بل عاطل على الشركة النصابه اعلاه ولا عمره بدر منهم شئ والله يديم عزهم والله ثم والله شركة محترمه بعكس الشركة النصابه الاخرى التى اذا كنت عميل او غير عميل وجبت لهم اسم شركة افكسول سواء على الشات او اتصال هاتفى طاحو فى الشركة النظيفه بل سب والشتم والاتهامات الباطله بأنهم مقاصه وضدك .. الخ مع العلم بانى اى شئ يذكروة هو خاص بهم لعنه الله عليهم 
> يرمون وسخهم على الشركة المحترمه واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى فعلياً شطب التعاون مع الشركة النصابه لانها بجد من 2005 وحتى الساعه ما فى موضوع بل منتدى يذكرها بل خير غير المسوقين لها اما اعضاء حقيقين مثلى ومثل الكثير ممن لهم تجارب بحسابات حقيقه والله ما عمره احد مدحهم ولا حتى بفتفوته خبز  
> FXSOL 
> افضل شركة بل عالم بس باقى عليهم يعملو كرت سحب للعملاء ويرفعو الرافعه الى 1:500 او 1:700 ويزودو البونصات للعملاء وغيره من الخدمات الاخرى لضرب شركات عتبه الباب بقوة واتحدى انسان عاقل بمخ بعد هذا كله يدور له شركة عشان اسبريد منخفض ؟ اساسا الاسبريد المنخفض يفيد مضاربين ابو نقطه وسكبلنج فقط اما الاغلبيه الساحقه بل منتدى وجميع المحللين اهدافنا على 100 نقطه وفوق فلماذا التدقيق على زياده 1 بيب فرق عن الشركات الاخرى مدام انى شغال مع شركة محترمه اعتبرها ضريبه مصداقيه ونزاهه لان هو فى حد نزيه بل زمن هذا الا القليل وما ندر وهذه الشركة مما ندر الله يديم عزها  
> ويارب الادارة تسمع نداء الاعضاء المساكين وتضغط على شركة افكسول بخصوص بطاقه السحب وتفسخ عقدها مع الشركة النصابه والله سمعتها بل حضيض بكل مكان مش بس نحن يلي بندلع ونذمهم دى حتى المنتديات الصينيه جالسه تشتم فيهم فا الافضل لاسم شركة المتداول الابتعاد عنهم ولا يسمعو كلام مدرائهم ترى ما وراهم الا دعاوى الضعاف لانهم سبب بجرهم لمحرقه النصب والاحتيال اف اكس سي ام

 منتديات صينية!!!  :016:  :016: 
بس ممكن تخبرني عن فوائد الرافعة التي تصل 1:700 يعني حتى نستفيد؟؟؟

----------


## حسن

> منتديات صينية!!! 
> بس ممكن تخبرني عن فوائد الرافعة التي تصل 1:700 يعني حتى نستفيد؟؟؟

  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
يا راجل لا تدقق 
أنا بصراحة قرأت المشاركة بدري بس جلست عند ( منتديات صينية ) وجلست أفكر كيف الراجل عرف يقرأ بالصيني .. بس قلت راح أستر على الرجال وأمشيها . بس أنت أصريت إلا تدقق  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
هذا ما يسمى بالتضليل , يعني لو يدخل أحد مبتدئ دخل المنتدى ويلاحظ كلام الرجل راح يصدقه .
عشان كذا خذها قاعدة في حياتك لا تسمع كلام أحد حتى تجرب بنفسك .............. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Scarface

أخي مثل ما قال الأخوة فأن أف أكس سول أحسن واجد من غيرها. 
 الحذر الدائم من أف أكس سي أم. 
يمكن تتعجب لو أقول لك أن في شركات لها رافعة 1:1000 لحسابات المايكرو. 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

> منتديات صينية!!! 
> بس ممكن تخبرني عن فوائد الرافعة التي تصل 1:700 يعني حتى نستفيد؟؟؟

 فى شركات رافعاتها 1:700 وانا ما حبت اقول 1:1000 عشان انا قلت 1:700 ومنتم مصدقين وجالسين تضحكو والمشكله الضحك مو على بل على انفسكم لانك نايم ومش عارفين عروض الشركات وما يدور حولكم ومتقوقعين باماكن معينه    

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يا راجل لا تدقق 
> أنا بصراحة قرأت المشاركة بدري بس جلست عند ( منتديات صينية ) وجلست أفكر كيف الراجل عرف يقرأ بالصيني .. بس قلت راح أستر على الرجال وأمشيها . بس أنت أصريت إلا تدقق 
> هذا ما يسمى بالتضليل , يعني لو يدخل أحد مبتدئ دخل المنتدى ويلاحظ كلام الرجل راح يصدقه .
> عشان كذا خذها قاعدة في حياتك لا تسمع كلام أحد حتى تجرب بنفسك ..............

  
ههههههه 
لا عادى دقق انا متقصد اذكر منتديات صينيه وهى دليل او مثال على كثره سوء خدمات الشركة ومو شرط اقراء صينى او ادخل منتدياتهم لا عرف والله يخلى ترجمه قوقل  واهم شئ ادخل مواقع تصنيف الشركات حول العالم وسوف تجد ان الشركة النصابه حتى بل صين من ضمن قائمه الشركات السيئة يعنى الكلام مو من راسى     

> أخي مثل ما قال الأخوة فأن أف أكس سول أحسن واجد من غيرها. 
> الحذر الدائم من أف أكس سي أم. 
> يمكن تتعجب لو أقول لك أن في شركات لها رافعة 1:1000 لحسابات المايكرو. 
> وبالتوفيق

 يا سيدى فى شركة تعطيك 1:700 على حسابات استاندر وموجود بل سوق من 150 سنه ولا كنها لا تستخدم الميتاتريد  
هيا لا يجينى واحد ويقول قبل 150 سنه فى كمبيوتر وفوركس يا جماعه هى بنك وحسب النظام لازم تعمل شركة خاصه بل تداول وهذه الشركة خاصه بها وموجوده من 150 سنه لانها بنك والفوركس تعاملات وصرافه يعنى مهى من المستحيلات وما دخل الكمبيوتر ولاكن المقصود ان الشركة عريقه ولحسابات الحيتان  
مو حساباتنا حنا السردين ؟ والرافعه 1:700 او 1:1000 تفيد المضاب المحترف بنظام المضاعفات والسكبلنج والعقود العملاقه والربح السريع بلمح البصر لان الاغلبيه الساحقه لا يعرفون فائده الرافعه فكيف سوف يستفيدون منها ؟ لان الطريقه التى يستفيدون بها هى بحرق حساباتهم بفتح عقود كثيره على بعد 50 او 100 من المارجن ويجلسون يلومون الرافعه ولا السبب هو عدم احترافهم لاستغلالها بل شكل الصحيح 
حنا نقول الان يارب الادارة تلغى عقدها مع الشركة النصابه ويارب تضغط على افكسول لرفع الرافعه الى 1:700 كفايه وحلوه جدا و تعمل خدمه سحب الارباح عن طريق بطاقه صراف وكفايه احنا راضين لانها شركة محترمه والله يديم عزها

----------


## محمد العزب

بارك الله فيك استاذ أبو خالد
ولكن من فضلك فقط يجب توضيح أن مشكلتك مع fxcm  في الميتاتريرد 
أنا أعمل لديهم على برناماج  trading station  ما يزيد عن سنتين ولحد الان لم تحدث معي أي مشكلة 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## حسن

> بارك الله فيك استاذ أبو خالد  ولكن من فضلك فقط يجب توضيح أن مشكلتك مع fxcm في الميتاتريرد  أنا أعمل لديهم على برناماج trading station ما يزيد عن سنتين ولحد الان لم تحدث معي أي مشكلة  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

  ممكن يا أبو خالد ترد لو سمحت
 لأني أيضا أنا لي أكثر من سنة مع FXCM  ولم تحدث لي أي مشكلة . أنا أتداول على الأستيشن ولا أتداول على الميتا .... 
لأنك طلعتنا كذابين ومسوقين لـ FXCM  ...   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
يعني لو أنت تشتغل على الميتا ممكن أقول أن كلامك صحيح لأني لم أجرب الميتا ............... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

> بارك الله فيك استاذ أبو خالد  ولكن من فضلك فقط يجب توضيح أن مشكلتك مع fxcm في الميتاتريرد  أنا أعمل لديهم على برناماج trading station ما يزيد عن سنتين ولحد الان لم تحدث معي أي مشكلة  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

 وبارك الله فيك مشرفنا الغالى  
صدقنى والله يشهد انى لم اكذب ولم احرف اى شئ نعم ميتاتريد بس المشكله ان الشركة النصابه هذه اذا جبت لهم اسم شركة افكسول على الشات او اثناء محادثه هاتفيه يقومون فورا بل هجوم عليهم بانهم غرفه مقاصه ونصابين .. الخ من الكلام يلي انت عارفه بحجه ان هم نظاف بربط البنوك ومضوع السيوله وغيره 
فا بالله عليك شركة بل كبر هذا وتوسخ نفسها بكلام بعيد كل البعد عن شركة محترمه مثل افكسول بالله عليك وش تقول فيهم غير انهم عصابه ومسوقين درجه اولى ويضرب الاستوب بحجه ان السيوله عند تحديد هدفك لم تكن متوفره بينما افكسول ما يقولو ولا شئ لك واوامرك تنفذ 100% ميتاتريد ولا برنامجهم الذى حصد جوائز حول العالم وافضل من الشركة النصابه واهم نقطه عمر افكسول ولا اى موظف فيهم قال حرف وسخ على الشركة النصابه  
وهذا دليل رقى شركة افكسول وحضرتك ممكن تشوف الشئ هذا عندما يزوروكم ويعملو جولات عام 2010 وشوف الفرق بين مدراء افكسول ومدراء الشركة النصابه والله وانت من خلال التعرف عليهم يمكنك ان تستشف مين ارقى من مين بل تعامل والحديث والباس حتى شوف مين بيلبس ماركات ومين بيلبس مشرشح فيهم عشان تعرف ان الشركة النصابه مجرد فقاعه اعلاميه لا غير ولا هى والله تضر سمعه اى وكيل لها قبل ما تفيده بعكس افكسول التى تكرم العملاء والابي بشكل مجنون وعندك تقارير النمو والاداء من الان اف ا وشوف افكسول كيف بيكبر رصيدها وعملائها بينما الشركة الاخرى العكس    :Eh S(7):    

> ممكن يا أبو خالد ترد لو سمحت
> لأني أيضا أنا لي أكثر من سنة مع FXCM ولم تحدث لي أي مشكلة . أنا أتداول على الأستيشن ولا أتداول على الميتا .... 
> لأنك طلعتنا كذابين ومسوقين لـ FXCM ... 
> يعني لو أنت تشتغل على الميتا ممكن أقول أن كلامك صحيح لأني لم أجرب الميتا ...............

 انا اسف لم اقصدك بل مسوق ونعم الميتاتريد بس برضو هذا مو عذر اخى الشركة المحترمه ميتاتريد ولا غيره النظيف نظيف وليش نضحك على بعض بموضوع ربط السيوله والبنوك وان الميتاتريد بينه وبين برنامجهم على كلامهم جسر الكترونى وحركات عتبه باب ونصب بينما شركة افكسول ولا تقول حرف مما يقولوه النصابين بخصوص برامج التداول  
شوف اذا انا نصاب وعامل 10 برامج وبنصب عليك اكيد حطلع لك 1000 عذر وهمى لانى خبير برمجه ونصب واحتيال وانت مجرد خروف وقعت بشباك فا كيف سوف تعرف دهاليز نصبى عليك ؟ بينما لو انا نظيف كيف سوف اطلع لك 1000 عذر واساسا انا نظيف ولم تحدث مشاكل نصب وتعمد بضرب استوب وعدم تفعيل هدفك بحجه السيوله ؟    :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

رد الوحوش افكسول على النصابين امثال اف اكس سي ام لعنه الله عليهم ليوم الدين يلي جالسين يشوهو ويشتم بشركة افكسول من ظهرهم وبل خفاء لما حققته شركة افكسول من جذب واكتساح لساحتهم لعنه الله عليهم   http://www.fxsol.com.au/trading/ebs-...-advantage.asp    
الله يديم عزك يا افكسول ؟ قال بنوك وسيوله ونصب على الضعاف والناس بتصدق ؟؟؟ مش عارف هو احنا لما كنا نشتغل مقاصات قبل عام 2008 كيف ما كان نصب وسبحان الله سي ام تابت الى الله واصبحت مع البنوك مباشره بعد 2008 ونصبه النوديلنج دسك ؟؟؟ وناس بتصدق اى حاجه يا جماعه الله ما شفناه بل عقل عرفانه من اعجازة بنا وبل ارض فأين المنطق من شركات النصب والاحتيال والنوديلنج وربط البنوك على اساسا هو احنا كنا بعصر حجرى يعنى قبل 2008 وتطورنا فجئه عام 2009 ههههههههه  
على فكرة انا سجلت كل محادثات اف اكس سي ام ضد شركة افكسول وارسلتها لمدراء افكسول قبل اسابيع وردو عليهم الان بموقعهم الرسمى ليخرسوهم ويخرسو كل مسوق لهم اما بخصوصى انا فا مجرد عميل عادى جدا وغيور على شركتى الحبيبه ولا اسمح لاى شركة اخرى باتهامها بل باطل فانا اتحدث عن حوادث حقيقه وبحسابات حقيقه ولا من راسى ولا من خيالى والشركة النصابه عارفه نفسها تمام هى وشله النصب العرب يلي يدعموها ويعملو لك انهم فاهمين البنوك وتسمع كلامهم على الشات والاتصالات وتضحك على تحمسهم بذم افكسول وما هذا الا دليل لقوة افكسول وكسح عملائهم    :013:

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

اخر الكلام اى شركة تقول لكم ربط مع بنوك = نصابه = لان ببساطه نوديلنج دسك = اسبريد متحرك = اف اكس سي ام وتباعتها من النصابين والمحتالين    يارب افرغ على صبرا ؟ مهتمين بل اسبريد 1 بيب ليش هذا فقط للسكبلنج مع ان اغلبنا على اهداف 100 نقطه وطالع يعنى المفروض ما يهمنا نصب النصابين  على قوله المثل المصرى : طول ما الطماع موجود النصاب بخير  وطول ما انتم طماعين ومتقوقعين على اسبريد 1 بيب سوف تظهر اف اكس سي ام وتباعتها من النصابين والمحتالين لشفط اموالكم بحججهم الواهيه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mero 80

طيب رأيك با ابو خالد في ميتا تريدر fxdd

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شهادة صدق لله
و لا يغضب أو يتضايق منى أى أخ
فكلكم إدارة و مشرفين و أعضاء إخوانى على اختلاف بلدانكم و أديانكم 
كم مرة تكلمت بالتلميح عن FXCM حتى لا أخدش الحياء الذى بينى و بين منتداى الغالى الذى هو وكيل لها 
لكن أقولها لله:
 FXCM كلها تلاعب لتدمير معنويات و حسابات العملاء
و لا يعرف هذا إلا أصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة فقط
تم خسارة آلاف الدولارات معهم بتلاعب الريكوت المعروف
المهم الريكوت لا يعمل إلا مع العقود الكبيرة فقط
كى تكون الخسارة عشرات الآلاف فى لحظات
و آخر حساب لى معهم كان 10000 $ و خسرونى أكثر من 2000$ فى حركة فصل سيرفر الشركة
و فى كل الأحوال الخطأ من عندى  :Stick Out Tongue: 
لدرجة أننى أخذت منهم شهادة مكتوبة من موظفيهم بخطأ البرنامج و مشاكله التقنية
و مع ذلك لم يتم رد أى مبلغ ، مع اعترافهم بالخطأ فى مبلغ 14000$ 
تخيلوا صفقة بخمسة عقود ستاندرد مكسبها وصل 7000 دولار قفلوها بحجة عدم توفر المارجن
يعنى بعد ما فتحوها قفلوها
مش المفترض ألف باء مارجن ألا يفتحوا الصفقة من الأساس ؟
و المصيبة المارجن المتاح كان وقتها 14000 $
طيب فين عدم توافر المارجن ؟
ده المارجن زاد و طفح  :Stick Out Tongue:  
الغريبة يعترفون بمشاكل البرنامج و إنه قفل الصفقة غلط
و بعدين طلع موظفين تانيين ينفون قفل البرنامج للصفقة من نفسه إنما بسبب المارجن
أقول لهم و أرفع صور عن المارجن المتاح لحظة فتح الصفقة و لا حياة لمن تنادى 
يعنى كيف تكون شركة بهذا الحجم و هذا العدد من العملاء ثم تستخدم برنامج معيوب ؟
و اشمعنى برنامجهم هو المعيوب دونا عن باقى الشركات التى تستخدم الميتاتريدر ؟
و كيف تقدم برنامج معيوب لعملاء لديهم حسابات بملايين الدولارات إجمالا ؟
أليس هذا  من التغرير و نوع من التدليس ؟
ترى لو قالوا فى موقعهم ما يعترفون به من مشاكل البرنامج هل سيشترك عندهم أحد ؟ لا و الله و لا واحد
و ليتداركوا الأمر وفروا ميتاتريدر بوسطن تكنولوجى
رحم الله الجميع من بوسطن تكنولوجى 
كما أن هناك مشكلة الحسابات الإسلامية الوهمية التى يتحدثون عنها
و هى ليست إسلامية بالمرة و هذا ما توصلت له بالفتيا الصحيحة من علماء كبار
إذ كيف تجمع الشركة بين منفعتين ( الاسبريد و عمولة على كل عقد ) ؟
هى هى الكوميشن الزيادة على الاسبريد و هذا من المحرم شرعا
و هى نفس السيئة التى نكفر بها باقى الشركات لكن FXCM منها براء  :Big Grin:  
و لمن اراد الاستيثاق شرعا فليسأل عن العمولة الزائدة على فرق التسعير فى FXCM التى تفرضها على الحسابات المسماة عندهم إسلامية 
ناهيكم عن الجنرال طيار الإسرئيلى المتقاعد الذى يقبع فى مكتب المدير هناك فى نيويورك 
المهم سحبت الرصيد بالكامل و أودعت مبلغ منه فى FXSolutions و لم أجد ما يمكن ان يجرح فى سمعة الشركة
رغم أننى أتعامل بأحجام عقود كبيرة و أغلقها فى ثوانى 
حتى لو خسرت صفقات فى FXSolutions فأنا مرتاح نفسيا لأننى أعرف أننى المخطئ
لكن FXCM ما فى مرة خسرت صفقة إلا و أنا عندى شك بل و أحيانا أدلة واضحة على تلاعب الشركة
و أبسطها الفتح على تأخير كم نقطة يبتلعوها من الصفقة فى لحظات 
هذه تجربتى مع هذه الشركة باختصار
و كل شئ موثق عندى بالمستندات
شات مسجل و مراسلات و صور 
فكم جربت من شركات و فى جعبتى الكثير و لله الحمد و المنة
و أعتبر تجاربى مع مثل هذه الشركت توثيق عملى
فأنا من طبيعتى أتعامل بكل أحجام الحسابات حتى أرى كيف تتعامل الشركات مع كل نوع
و كانت الحسابات الكبيرة هى دائما المستهدفة من الشركات غير النزيهة 
أما FXSolutions فلو كان حسابك مليون دولار فلا خوف عليه
لكن لو وضعته فى مكان تانى فسترى ألاعيب السحر و الشعوذة فى البرنامج و الدعم بما لا يمكن أن تتخيله   
قد أكون مخطئا فيما قلت
نسأل الله العافية
دمتم بود

----------


## Pharm.D

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> شهادة صدق لله
> و لا يغضب أو يتضايق منى أى أخ
> فكلكم إدارة و مشرفين و أعضاء إخوانى على اختلاف بلدانكم و أديانكم 
> كم مرة تكلمت بالتلميح عن FXCM حتى لا أخدش الحياء الذى بينى و بين منتداى الغالى الذى هو وكيل لها 
> لكن أقولها لله:
>  FXCM كلها تلاعب لتدمير معنويات و حسابات العملاء
> و لا يعرف هذا إلا أصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة فقط
> تم خسارة آلاف الدولارات معهم بتلاعب الريكوت المعروف
> ...

 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته  
أشكرك على صدقك و أمانتك و صراحتك   
الحمد لله أن حسابي في Fxsol و لم أجد عندهم أي مشكلة حتى الان  
أما تحويل الأموال عن الكريدت فلا يأخذ سوى 3 دقائق فقط ليكون المبلغ في الحساب  
تقبل تحياتي   :Asvc:

----------


## trader_syr

> لا عادى دقق انا متقصد اذكر منتديات صينيه وهى دليل او مثال على كثره سوء خدمات الشركة ومو شرط اقراء صينى او ادخل منتدياتهم لا عرف والله يخلى ترجمه قوقل واهم شئ ادخل مواقع تصنيف الشركات حول العالم وسوف تجد ان الشركة النصابه حتى بل صين من ضمن قائمه الشركات السيئة يعنى الكلام مو من راسى

 
يعني أنت معقول تركت منتديات الدنيا كلها وجلست تترجم المنتديات الصينية؟ ممكن كمان تعطينا وصلات لهذه المواقع التي تصنف الشركات النصابة حتى الأخوة يعودوا اليها عندما يبحثون عن وسيط؟    

> مو حساباتنا حنا السردين ؟ والرافعه 1:700 او 1:1000 تفيد المضاب المحترف بنظام المضاعفات والسكبلنج والعقود العملاقه والربح السريع بلمح البصر لان الاغلبيه الساحقه لا يعرفون فائده الرافعه فكيف سوف يستفيدون منها ؟ لان الطريقه التى يستفيدون بها هى بحرق حساباتهم بفتح عقود كثيره على بعد 50 او 100 من المارجن ويجلسون يلومون الرافعه ولا السبب هو عدم احترافهم لاستغلالها بل شكل الصحيح 
>  حنا نقول الان يارب الادارة تلغى عقدها مع الشركة النصابه ويارب تضغط على افكسول لرفع الرافعه الى 1:700 كفايه وحلوه جدا و تعمل خدمه سحب الارباح عن طريق بطاقه صراف وكفايه احنا راضين لانها شركة محترمه والله يديم عزها

 أرجو من جميع الأخوة الحذر من الرافعة العالية. يعني لو فتحتوا عقود عملاقة بهدف الربح السريع. يعني هذا ليس تداول وهو لا يفرق شيء عن لاس فيغاس ومناكو. على العموم لنفرض ان أحد الأخوة استفاد من الرافعة العالية وفتح 20 مركز ونزل السوق خلال ثانية بدون أي سبب 10 نقاط فقط ضدده. هذا الشيء يعني خسارة 200 دولار. من هو السبب؟ السبب ارافعة العالية التي سمحت بذلك. بالمقابل لو محب آخر للسكالبينغ فتح مركز واحد فإن خسارته هي 10 دولارات فقط.   أما بالنسبة لعقد الإدارة مع الشركة فاعتقد انه ليس من المحبذ التدخل بأعمال المكان الذي اتاح لك حرية التعبير عن رأيك بهذه الحرية المطلقة.   

> وهذا دليل رقى شركة افكسول وحضرتك ممكن تشوف الشئ هذا عندما يزوروكم ويعملو جولات عام 2010 وشوف الفرق بين مدراء افكسول ومدراء الشركة النصابه والله وانت من خلال التعرف عليهم يمكنك ان تستشف مين ارقى من مين بل تعامل والحديث والباس حتى شوف مين بيلبس ماركات ومين بيلبس مشرشح فيهم عشان تعرف ان الشركة النصابه مجرد فقاعه اعلاميه لا غير ولا هى والله تضر سمعه اى وكيل لها قبل ما تفيده بعكس افكسول التى تكرم العملاء والابي بشكل مجنون وعندك تقارير النمو والاداء من الان اف ا وشوف افكسول كيف بيكبر رصيدها وعملائها بينما الشركة الاخرى العكس

 يعني أنت عميل بسيط كما تقول في مشاركة سابقة أو وسيط لهم وكيف تعرف انهم يكرمون الاي بي بشكل مجنون؟ وكيف تعرف ان مدراء اف اكس سي ام يلبسون بشكل مشرشح؟ والاف اكس سول يلبسون الماركات؟ أنا اشك انك تعمل معهم والله أعلم.    

> على فكرة انا سجلت كل محادثات اف اكس سي ام ضد شركة افكسول وارسلتها لمدراء افكسول قبل اسابيع وردو عليهم الان بموقعهم الرسمى ليخرسوهم ويخرسو كل مسوق لهم اما بخصوصى انا فا مجرد عميل عادى جدا وغيور على شركتى الحبيبه ولا اسمح لاى شركة اخرى باتهامها بل باطل فانا اتحدث عن حوادث حقيقه وبحسابات حقيقه ولا من راسى ولا من خيالى والشركة النصابه عارفه نفسها تمام هى وشله النصب العرب يلي يدعموها ويعملو لك انهم فاهمين البنوك وتسمع كلامهم على الشات والاتصالات وتضحك على تحمسهم بذم افكسول وما هذا الا دليل لقوة افكسول وكسح عملائهم

  عفواُ يعني بعد مدى كرهك لم ممكن تعطينا خبر ليش انت ببتصل عليهم؟ وإذا هل الحكي صار على حسابات حقيقية فهل من الممكن نشره والتوضيح أو مراسة ادارة المنتدى حتى تتأكد من كلامك؟ وبما انه يوجد عندك أدلة عن نصبهم فلماذا لا ترسلها لهيئات الرقابة التي بالأصل موجودة للدفاع عن المتداولين البسيطين؟ ارجو ان ترنا اثباتات حتى ناخذ حذرنا أو تشتكي لهم وإذا لم تحصل على حقك فإن هيئات الرقابة لن تضييع شيء عليك.   عن تجربتي الشخصية: اتداول من 6 أشهر مع اف اكس سي ام ولم أرى إلا كل خير. رغم خبرتي في الأسهم كان عندي اسئلة حول المحطة والسوق. خدمة العملاء ما شفت منها إلا كل خير واحترافية في التعامل. شرحوا لي المحطة من الألف للياء واجابوا عن استفسارتي حول العملات حتى استطعت الاستفادة من خبرتي في الأسهم بمجال العملات.

----------


## trader_syr

> FXCM كلها تلاعب لتدمير معنويات و حسابات العملاء
> و لا يعرف هذا إلا أصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة فقط
> تم خسارة آلاف الدولارات معهم بتلاعب الريكوت المعروف
> المهم الريكوت لا يعمل إلا مع العقود الكبيرة فقط
> كى تكون الخسارة عشرات الآلاف فى لحظات و آخر حساب لى معهم كان 10000 $ و خسرونى أكثر من 2000$ فى حركة فصل سيرفر الشركة
> و فى كل الأحوال الخطأ من عندى 
> لدرجة أننى أخذت منهم شهادة مكتوبة من موظفيهم بخطأ البرنامج و مشاكله التقنية
> و مع ذلك لم يتم رد أى مبلغ ، مع اعترافهم بالخطأ فى مبلغ 14000$

 ييعني بدون زعل كلامك فيه تناقض كبير. أولاً في حال وجود ريكوت كما قلت فلماذا لا تشكي للهيئات الرقابية؟ الشركات في أمريكا لا تستطيع أن تقول شيء لا يتواجد عندها. وفي حال فعلوا ذلك فإن هيئات الرقابة لن تسمح لهم بتضلل عملائهم.   وكيف اعترفوا لك بالخطأ ولم يعطوك شيء؟  يعني ادارة المنتدى الله يكرمها معروفة دائماً بحماية حقوق جميع الأخوة يعني لو ما قدرت من خلال الشركة ليش ما راجعت المنتدى أو حتى الهيئات بما انه عندك اثباتات؟؟؟     

> تخيلوا صفقة بخمسة عقود ستاندرد مكسبها وصل 7000 دولار قفلوها بحجة عدم توفر المارجن
> يعنى بعد ما فتحوها قفلوها
> مش المفترض ألف باء مارجن ألا يفتحوا الصفقة من الأساس ؟
> و المصيبة المارجن المتاح كان وقتها 14000 $
> طيب فين عدم توافر المارجن ؟
> ده المارجن زاد و طفح  
> الغريبة يعترفون بمشاكل البرنامج و إنه قفل الصفقة غلط
> و بعدين طلع موظفين تانيين ينفون قفل البرنامج للصفقة من نفسه إنما بسبب المارجن

 مرة ثانية. إذا هل الكلام صحيح ممكن ترسل هذه الصفقات للشركة أو تتابع مع الهئات الرقابية أو مع ادارة المنتدى؟    

> كما أن هناك مشكلة الحسابات الإسلامية الوهمية التى يتحدثون عنها و هى ليست إسلامية بالمرة و هذا ما توصلت له بالفتيا الصحيحة من علماء كبار
> إذ كيف تجمع الشركة بين منفعتين ( الاسبريد و عمولة على كل عقد ) ؟
> هى هى الكوميشن الزيادة على الاسبريد و هذا من المحرم شرعا
> و هى نفس السيئة التى نكفر بها باقى الشركات لكن FXCM منها براء   و لمن اراد الاستيثاق شرعا فليسأل عن العمولة الزائدة على فرق التسعير فى FXCM التى تفرضها على الحسابات المسماة عندهم إسلامية

  ياأخي الكريم يعني نحن لماذا نعذب نفسنا. يعني إذا أنت عندك فتاوي ومن عملاء كبار فلماذا لا تعطينا اياها وتنورنا.. يعني أنا بعطيك مثال بسيط جداً. أغلب من شركات الهاتف تاخذ اجرة خدماتها بشكل رسم شهري. لنفرض أن بعض العملاء لشركات الهاتف يريدون خدمات إضافية مثل الانترنيت أو أي خدمة اخرى فانهم يجب ان يدفعوا مبلغ بسيط عليها. وهذا المبدأ نفسه. يعني في عالم الفوركس لا يوجد شيء اسمه حسابات خالية من الفوائد. الرو اوفر هو أحد اساسات الفوركس وهو شيء متعارف عليه في عالم الاقتصاد. الشركات تقدم هذه الخدمة لعملائها فمن الطبيعي أن يدفع الشخص لأية خدمات إضافية

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

trader_syr = fxcm  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...archid=1332376 
ALL YOUR ANSER IN THE FORUM ABUT FXCM  SOOOOOO HELLO FXCM EMPLO IN THE ARAB TRAD 
SO BACK OFF PLEASE I AM NOT IB FOR FXSOL OR ANTHING FXCM IS SCAM WAT DO YOU WAT MR.FXCM IB 
SO GO TO YOUR BOOS IN FXCM AND CRAY THERE FXSOL IS THE BEST OF THE BEST 
AND I WILL NOT ANSER ANTHING WAT YOU SAY B YOU ARE IB FOR FXCM THE SCAM BROKER   :Boxing:

----------


## trader_syr

> trader_syr = fxcm  https://forum.arabictrader.com/searc...archid=1332376 
> ALL YOUR ANSER IN THE FORUM ABUT FXCM  SOOOOOO HELLO FXCM EMPLO IN THE ARAB TRAD 
> SO BACK OFF PLEASE I AM NOT IB FOR FXSOL OR ANTHING FXCM IS SCAM WAT DO YOU WAT MR.FXCM IB 
> SO GO TO YOUR BOOS IN FXCM AND CRAY THERE FXSOL IS THE BEST OF THE BEST 
> AND I WILL NOT ANSER ANTHING WAT YOU SAY B YOU ARE IB FOR FXCM THE SCAM BROKER

 أنت الذي كتبت أنك عميل يدافع فقط عن شركته الحبيبة. أنا أيضاً عميل يدافع عن شركته التي لم يرى منها أي سوء مثل العديد من الأخوة..... يعني كيف تعطي لنفسك حقاً وتحرم غيرك منه؟     بما أنك تسعى لحماية الأخوة في المنتدى فهذا شيء جميل ولكن صدقني كلامك سيكون تأثيره أقوى عندما تقوم بتقديم أدلة على كلامك؟  
بما أنك لن تقوم بالإجابة على تعليقاتي في المستقبل فطبعاً لا أحد يغصبك على ذلك. المنتدى منتدى حر ولكن بما انه يوجد لديك اثباتات فأرجو منك توضيحها. حيث أن لإخوانك بالمنتدى حق عليك وهم يستحقون أن يروا الأدلة وبذلك أرفع لك القبعة احترامأً وتقديراً. 
واخيراً نحن لغتنا هي لغة العربية التي نفتخر بها ونحن في منتدى المتداول العربي فأرجو منك الإجابة بلغة القرآن مستقبلاً.

----------


## محمدالمصرى

> أنت الذي كتبت أنك عميل يدافع فقط عن شركته الحبيبة. أنا أيضاً عميل يدافع عن شركته التي لم يرى منها أي سوء مثل العديد من الأخوة..... يعني كيف تعطي لنفسك حقاً وتحرم غيرك منه؟     بما أنك تسعى لحماية الأخوة في المنتدى فهذا شيء جميل ولكن صدقني كلامك سيكون تأثيره أقوى عندما تقوم بتقديم أدلة على كلامك؟  
> بما أنك لن تقوم بالإجابة على تعليقاتي في المستقبل فطبعاً لا أحد يغصبك على ذلك. المنتدى منتدى حر ولكن بما انه يوجد لديك اثباتات فأرجو منك توضيحها. حيث أن لإخوانك بالمنتدى حق عليك وهم يستحقون أن يروا الأدلة وبذلك أرفع لك القبعة احترامأً وتقديراً. 
> واخيراً نحن لغتنا هي لغة العربية التي نفتخر بها ونحن في منتدى المتداول العربي فأرجو منك الإجابة بلغة القرآن مستقبلاً.

 يا أخى بدى تجاوبنى إجابة مقنعة على هذا السؤال :
كيف تعترف الشركة بوجود خلل فى برنامجها الميتاتريدر و العالم كله يعرف هذا مما اضطرها لتأجير خدمة من شركة بوسطن تكنولوجى ثم تقدمه لنتاجر عليه بملايين الدولارات ؟
كفاية كده

----------


## gabour76

مشاركتي دي للاخوه الجددالي بيفكر يدخل مع اي شركه ونفسو يكسب
 وليست  للمجادله مع الاخرين فكل واحد له رائيه وانا فقط اضع 
====
fxcmنصابه بشهاده الاجانب قبل العرب 
وهذه بعض الادله  
من مواقع غربيه  *Revealing the Scam Broker - FXCM review* 
من _24/04/2009_ _Alex — 01/11/2009 
المشاركات كلها للناس تقول انه اتنصب عليهم فيها
ومش المنتدي او الموقع دا بس الي بيقول كده لا
لو فاضي هتلاقي في جوجل العشرات وبتواريخ من شهور بيحكو قصص مساساويه ونصب عيني عينك
فمش ممكن الناس دي كلها غلط !
==
وبعدين مش هي دي القضيه الي مقتنع انا كويسه وزي الفل يكمل معاها طالما عميل قديم _

----------


## MaXeY

Fxsol So much Better than Fxcm

----------


## محمدالمصرى

> مشاركتي دي للاخوه الجددالي بيفكر يدخل مع اي شركه ونفسو يكسب
> وليست للمجادله مع الاخرين فكل واحد له رائيه وانا فقط اضع 
> ====
> fxcmنصابه بشهاده الاجانب قبل العرب 
> وهذه بعض الادله 
> من مواقع غربيه  *Revealing the Scam Broker - FXCM review* 
> من _24/04/2009_ _Alex — 01/11/2009  المشاركات كلها للناس تقول انه اتنصب عليهم فيها ومش المنتدي او الموقع دا بس الي بيقول كده لا لو فاضي هتلاقي في جوجل العشرات وبتواريخ من شهور بيحكو قصص مساساويه ونصب عيني عينك فمش ممكن الناس دي كلها غلط ! == وبعدين مش هي دي القضيه الي مقتنع انا كويسه وزي الفل يكمل معاها طالما عميل قديم _

  الله ينور عليك يا أخى و الله الواحد لولا إنه عارف حساسية المنتدى من الحكاية دى كان أرفق بلاوى لهم الله يلعنهم

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

FXSOL

----------


## أبو محمد.

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  شهادة صدق لله و لا يغضب أو يتضايق منى أى أخ فكلكم إدارة و مشرفين و أعضاء إخوانى على اختلاف بلدانكم و أديانكم  كم مرة تكلمت بالتلميح عن FXCM حتى لا أخدش الحياء الذى بينى و بين منتداى الغالى الذى هو وكيل لها  لكن أقولها لله: FXCM كلها تلاعب لتدمير معنويات و حسابات العملاء و لا يعرف هذا إلا أصحاب الحسابات الكبيرة فقط تم خسارة آلاف الدولارات معهم بتلاعب الريكوت المعروف المهم الريكوت لا يعمل إلا مع العقود الكبيرة فقط كى تكون الخسارة عشرات الآلاف فى لحظات و آخر حساب لى معهم كان 10000 $ و خسرونى أكثر من 2000$ فى حركة فصل سيرفر الشركة و فى كل الأحوال الخطأ من عندى  لدرجة أننى أخذت منهم شهادة مكتوبة من موظفيهم بخطأ البرنامج و مشاكله التقنية و مع ذلك لم يتم رد أى مبلغ ، مع اعترافهم بالخطأ فى مبلغ 14000$  تخيلوا صفقة بخمسة عقود ستاندرد مكسبها وصل 7000 دولار قفلوها بحجة عدم توفر المارجن يعنى بعد ما فتحوها قفلوها مش المفترض ألف باء مارجن ألا يفتحوا الصفقة من الأساس ؟ و المصيبة المارجن المتاح كان وقتها 14000 $ طيب فين عدم توافر المارجن ؟ ده المارجن زاد و طفح   الغريبة يعترفون بمشاكل البرنامج و إنه قفل الصفقة غلط و بعدين طلع موظفين تانيين ينفون قفل البرنامج للصفقة من نفسه إنما بسبب المارجن أقول لهم و أرفع صور عن المارجن المتاح لحظة فتح الصفقة و لا حياة لمن تنادى  يعنى كيف تكون شركة بهذا الحجم و هذا العدد من العملاء ثم تستخدم برنامج معيوب ؟ و اشمعنى برنامجهم هو المعيوب دونا عن باقى الشركات التى تستخدم الميتاتريدر ؟ و كيف تقدم برنامج معيوب لعملاء لديهم حسابات بملايين الدولارات إجمالا ؟ أليس هذا من التغرير و نوع من التدليس ؟ ترى لو قالوا فى موقعهم ما يعترفون به من مشاكل البرنامج هل سيشترك عندهم أحد ؟ لا و الله و لا واحد و ليتداركوا الأمر وفروا ميتاتريدر بوسطن تكنولوجى رحم الله الجميع من بوسطن تكنولوجى  كما أن هناك مشكلة الحسابات الإسلامية الوهمية التى يتحدثون عنها و هى ليست إسلامية بالمرة و هذا ما توصلت له بالفتيا الصحيحة من علماء كبار إذ كيف تجمع الشركة بين منفعتين ( الاسبريد و عمولة على كل عقد ) ؟ هى هى الكوميشن الزيادة على الاسبريد و هذا من المحرم شرعا و هى نفس السيئة التى نكفر بها باقى الشركات لكن FXCM منها براء   و لمن اراد الاستيثاق شرعا فليسأل عن العمولة الزائدة على فرق التسعير فى FXCM التى تفرضها على الحسابات المسماة عندهم إسلامية  ناهيكم عن الجنرال طيار الإسرئيلى المتقاعد الذى يقبع فى مكتب المدير هناك فى نيويورك  المهم سحبت الرصيد بالكامل و أودعت مبلغ منه فى FXSolutions و لم أجد ما يمكن ان يجرح فى سمعة الشركة رغم أننى أتعامل بأحجام عقود كبيرة و أغلقها فى ثوانى  حتى لو خسرت صفقات فى FXSolutions فأنا مرتاح نفسيا لأننى أعرف أننى المخطئ لكن FXCM ما فى مرة خسرت صفقة إلا و أنا عندى شك بل و أحيانا أدلة واضحة على تلاعب الشركة و أبسطها الفتح على تأخير كم نقطة يبتلعوها من الصفقة فى لحظات  هذه تجربتى مع هذه الشركة باختصار و كل شئ موثق عندى بالمستندات شات مسجل و مراسلات و صور  فكم جربت من شركات و فى جعبتى الكثير و لله الحمد و المنة و أعتبر تجاربى مع مثل هذه الشركت توثيق عملى فأنا من طبيعتى أتعامل بكل أحجام الحسابات حتى أرى كيف تتعامل الشركات مع كل نوع و كانت الحسابات الكبيرة هى دائما المستهدفة من الشركات غير النزيهة  أما FXSolutions فلو كان حسابك مليون دولار فلا خوف عليه لكن لو وضعته فى مكان تانى فسترى ألاعيب السحر و الشعوذة فى البرنامج و الدعم بما لا يمكن أن تتخيله    قد أكون مخطئا فيما قلت نسأل الله العافية دمتم بود

  مارايك اخي بشركة اف اكس دي دي وشكرا لك

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

> مارايك اخي بشركة اف اكس دي دي وشكرا لك

 لم أضع فيها دولارا واحدا حتى الآن
و لهذا فأنا أبعد الناس عن تقييمها 
دمت بود  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Hatem Rabee

طيب اشتغل باى منصة مع شركة FXSOL واختار اى فرع ؟؟؟
مع العلم انى اريد خاصية الهيدج . 
شكرا للافادة ؟

----------


## محمد العزب

> طيب اشتغل باى منصة مع شركة FXSOL واختار اى فرع ؟؟؟
> مع العلم انى اريد خاصية الهيدج . 
> شكرا للافادة ؟

 فرع بريطانيا
منصة GTS 
يتوفر فيها كل شئ
من هيدج وخلافه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## maitham1970

> فرع بريطانيا
> منصة GTS 
> يتوفر فيها كل شئ
> من هيدج وخلافه

 صحيح انو الحسابات الاسلامية في FXCM فيها عمولات مخفية ؟

----------


## عمر الحربي

FXSOL افضل بكثير من ناحية منصة التداول وتنفيذ الاوامر

----------


## hussain63

الى الاخوان والاخوات الذين يتعاملوم مع اف اكس سي ام 
لدى الشركة برنامج للتوصيات يدعى 
ديلي اف اكس بلس
DAILY FX + 
أود ان استشيركم في هذه الخدمة هل هي جيدة أو رديئة او مقبولة 
هل تعتقدون انها افادتكم في التعامل ام انكم تأخذونها كوسيلة اضافية الى تحليلكم الخاص 
بالاضافة في الصورة اللي بالأسفل هناك 
Trading Signal
Technical Analyzer
SSI
Real Time News      
هل بالامكان ان تتفضلوا وتفيدوننا بتلك المسميات وتعطوننا فكرة الله لايهينكم ويبارك فيكم

----------


## ahmad100

هل يوجد موقع فيه مقارنة بين الشركات الكبرى في سوق الفوركس ؟

----------


## oops

انا لا اعرف الشركات الاخرى .. ولكني انصحك بالأبتعاد عن شركه الـ FxCm 
فإنني لا ازال أعاني منهم 
وبالتوفيق

----------


## sameh sef

FXSOL

----------


## super genius

سبحان الله نفس السؤال الي فبالي لكن قررت اختار شركه فكسول وانا اساسا من زمان مرتاحه لها خاصه ان كبار السوق يتعاملون معها 
بس بغيت اعرف شنو احسن برنامج لشركه فكسول ويكون بسيط واستخدامه حلو غير معقد  
جزاكم الله خير مابقى احد ماسالته هالسؤال ولا رد علي

----------


## majid1954

شكرا

----------


## Tarek Ahmad Ali

انصح بفتح حساب اسلامى بشركة Alpari UK http://www.alpari.co.uk/ Alpari UK وحساباتى الان مع شركة  & InterbankFX Alpari UK وانصح باختيار شركة  على اعتبار انها افضل شركة تعاملت معها حتى الان انا فتحت حسابات سابقة مع شركات : FxSol FXCM InterbankFX Alpari UK -- بالتوفيق

----------


## flymero

*على ما يبدو من قرائتى للمقارنات بالكامل ان شركة افكسول  بلا منازع هى الافضل*

----------


## BENT AL-JANOOB

*مساء الخير لجميع الأعضاء 
قرأت جميع التعليقات حول الشركات ولكن ألا يوجد شركات في السوق غير هذه الشركتين . ومارأي الأخوة الكرام في شركة كايا لأنه أريد فتح حساب فيها ولكن مترددة مأحد يمدح فيها مع العلم أنه لي قرابة الأسبوع أحاول تحويل المبلغ وفتح حساب حقيقي ولكن في كل مرة تحدث مشكلة أو تعطيل في النظام هذا غير رفض بعض البنوك التحويل.أتوقع انها خيرة لي 
لكن صدقوني رايكم راح يكون الفاصل .
أرجو الرد سريعا*

----------


## hsa2489

> *مساء الخير لجميع الأعضاء 
> قرأت جميع التعليقات حول الشركات ولكن ألا يوجد شركات في السوق غير هذه الشركتين . ومارأي الأخوة الكرام في شركة كايا لأنه أريد فتح حساب فيها ولكن مترددة مأحد يمدح فيها مع العلم أنه لي قرابة الأسبوع أحاول تحويل المبلغ وفتح حساب حقيقي ولكن في كل مرة تحدث مشكلة أو تعطيل في النظام هذا غير رفض بعض البنوك التحويل.أتوقع انها خيرة لي 
> لكن صدقوني رايكم راح يكون الفاصل .
> أرجو الرد سريعا*

 نصيحة لوجه الله ابعد نهائيا عن هذه الشركة وعن المدعو محمود
انا خسروني مبلغ 75000 usd الله لايوفقهم ولايحللهم وهذه بعض تفاصيل القضية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t109906.htm

----------


## BENT AL-JANOOB

مشكور اخوي على الرد وألف شكر على النصيحة والله كنت راح اتورط معاهم لكن ماراح يصير طول مافيه أهل الخير والكلمة الصادقة أمثالكم...
لكن أكيد راح تقدر تسترد المبلغ أو حتى نصفه قانونيا اذا كل شئ موثق ومسجل ,والشغلة الثانية ليه ماتاخذ اثباتاتك أو لو حتى نسخ الإيميل وتشرفهم في مكتبهم في وجود المحامي على قول أحد الأخوة ياذهب أصفر ولا دم أحمر :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :015:

----------


## cathyhe

الافضل على الاطلاق

----------


## loorans100

يا شيخ كل شوي سؤال 
اف اكس سول وبس

----------


## عاشق جده

FXSOL

----------


## adnanforex

ولا واحدة

----------


## shababcash

بصراحة الكثير من الناس شكر فى FXSOL  ومنهم من قال انها بها الكثير من المميزات 
وبجد أنا بدأت اتحمس لــــ  FXSOL  للبدأ فى المتاجرة

----------


## Julian

انصحك fxsol

----------


## nourelshref

يعنى اف اكس سول هى التوب

----------


## مصطفى خالد

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nourelshref
					  يعنى اف اكس سول هى التوب   فكسول هو اقوى بروكر حاليا
انا عن نفسى معاهم و محصلتش اى مشاكل 
و تقدر تسال الناس القدام معاه زى رانيا و جدى*

----------


## amin1986

اخي الاتنين مايصلحو لك خاصة بما يخص مربوطة بالسوق مباشرة لانه انا سبق وان اتصلت بالدعم الفني للشركتين وقالولي انهم صناع السوق  
انا ممكن انصحك بواحدة ولكن عيبها انها في السحب ممكن تصبر 4 ايام او 5 ايام انا مجرب ومرة بقت الفلوس 5 ايام عمل يعني هو دا عيبها ولكن كل الشروط اللي دكرتها موجودة فيها خاصة موضوع السبريد المنخفض  
الشركة هي اجاكس المالية مقرها في كندا   www.ajaxfinancial.com

----------


## msasb

افكسول سبريد ثابت وافكسم سبريد متغير 
افكسول لايوجد بها عمولة وافكسم يوجد عمولة 
شركتين متميزتين في الواقع ولك الخيار ولكن الجدير بالذكر ان افكسوم لايوجد لديها غرفة مقاصة فكل أوامرك تذهب للبنوك مباشرة 
تحياتي

----------


## shrouk agag

انا اتحمست انى استثمر فى الشركه fxsol  مع انى معرفش حاجه لسه اول مره 
فممكن لو سمحتم تقولوا لى يعنى ايه الاسبريد عالى :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## krimo

شخصيا أختار  fx sol

----------


## نوافـ

fxcm   
السبب .. لايوجد لديهم غرفه مقاصه واسعارهم مباشره من السوق .. وشركه محترمه .. وتتداول اسهمها في .. البورصه الامريكيه
السبريد لليورو دولار 2 نقطه 
بعكس افكسول يوجد لديهم غرفه مقاصه

----------


## نوافـ

معلومه .. هامه للجميع اي شركه يوجد لديها غرفه مقاصه او غرفه تداول 
تأكد ان لديها تلاعب بالاسعار ..  ولا لماذا تستخدم غرفه المقاصه او التداول ؟  
الشركات الموثوقه .. هي التي يكون تكون اسعارها مباشره من السوق بنظام ECN

----------


## korati11

انت تبحث عن النزاهة و في نفس الوقت تقول السبريد كبير وقت الاخبار 
اثناء الاخبار دائما يكون المشترين او البائعين في اتجاه واحد شراء او بيع حسب اتجاه اخبار السوق سلبية او ايجا بية 
اذا وجد شخص يخالف السوق فانه يريد الاستفاذة من السوق بوضع سبريد عالي  لانه لا يوجد منافس له في السوق

----------


## شهيد الاسلام

الحقيقة ان الاثنين للاسف ماركت ميكر يعنى صناع سوق يعنى خسارتك فى جيوبهم وربحك يخرب بيوتهم  . ههههههههه 
يعنى من الاخر  مهما كانت نزاهتهم عمرهم ما هيخلوك تربح ارقام كبيرة .  هذا كلام نهائي أسال الله ان يوفقك فى الاختيار

----------


## PILOT_MOHAMMED

ارجو ممن تعامل مع fxdd نقل تجربته لنا

----------


## PILOT_MOHAMMED

شكرا لكل من شارك

----------

